# Tweed Interior - Post up pics



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

As the title says........now do it :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

here is one of mine


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

Here's two from mine:

[attachmentid=109671]

[attachmentid=109672]


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Tight shit for the two of you. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VAN-MIZZLE (Dec 28, 2003)

dash in now fiberglass,but this was before


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Looking good...post some more up :biggrin:


----------



## Gimpy~Limp (Feb 12, 2005)

http://www.classictrucksweb.com/features/0208ct_kids/


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

ill post mine by tonight. (sunday night) :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

heres a pic. :biggrin:


----------



## Gimpy~Limp (Feb 12, 2005)

it's not loading, only the top bit of the picture - you sure u've uploaded it right?


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

inside my civic


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

looks like a clean interior in that hatchback civic?
more pics/...


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

thanks fabfiveprez, i got some more


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

awesome interior, u did it?


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

yea i did everything but the seats, and my brother did all the painting, made the console, and box from fiberglass. It's been done for about 3 years, just about when the pics were taken


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

i rember seeing that car in a mag doesnt your brother have a orange one


----------



## Gimpy~Limp (Feb 12, 2005)

I really like that, dash looks really nice as does the rest of it. Where did you buy your tweed from for that? I'm having a hard time finding any online places that sell it (uk based ideally). May work out same price just having it shipped from the US probably cheaper over their anyway?


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 27 2005, 12:57 AM
> *ill post mine by tonight. (sunday night)  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2782760[/snapback]​*


where the pics at??? :uh:


----------



## FlameLessPt (May 6, 2003)

this is a year or two ago .. nothing special just clean


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plyrh8r1_@Feb 28 2005, 12:19 AM
> *i rember seeing that car in a mag doesnt your brother have  a orange one
> [snapback]2786320[/snapback]​*


ye ame and my bro were featured in Lowrider Euro back in 01, i redid my whole interior since the feature to what it looks like now.


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gimpy~Limp_@Feb 28 2005, 01:13 AM
> *I really like that, dash looks really nice as does the rest of it. Where did you buy your tweed from for that? I'm having a hard time finding any online places that sell it (uk based ideally). May work out same price just having it shipped from the US probably cheaper over their anyway?
> [snapback]2786587[/snapback]​*


thanks, i got the tweed from a local shop here in cincy called miami rubber, i don't know f they ship worldwide or not but i will check for u


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 27 2005, 12:00 AM
> *heres a pic.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2782766[/snapback]​*


come on albert, that aint right, you gotta have more a pic than that.....dont keep us in the dark like that....


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Mar 2 2005, 10:45 PM
> *come on albert, that aint right, you gotta have more a pic than that.....dont keep us in the dark like that....
> [snapback]2801578[/snapback]​*



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

i can post a pic now. :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

i did the trunk by myself.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey much do you think I could get some tweed by the yard for???


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Mar 8 2005, 02:34 AM
> *i can post a pic now.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2822520[/snapback]​*



Lookin really good. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

mine:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight!!!!!


----------



## WerkIt217 (Jan 30, 2005)

Sup ya'll here some pics of my 89 Celica, somethin lil more different, aint dont wit it all tha way tho.


----------



## WerkIt217 (Jan 30, 2005)

Damn Pics too big , how do you shrink down the pics to post em up as an attachment?


----------



## Town_Car_one (Apr 3, 2005)

have any in white ? thining about white leather but the other might look nice as well.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Feb 17 2005, 04:12 PM
> *As the title says........now do it  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2739486[/snapback]​*


YES SIR...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WerkIt217 (Jan 30, 2005)

Eh can somebody help me out, how do i post up a pic as an attachment from my documents on my comp.? i tried it already but it dont work.


----------



## EightN9ne (Sep 5, 2004)

email them to me an i'll post em up [email protected]


----------



## WerkIt217 (Jan 30, 2005)

aight thanks bro i sent em out to u they big pics


----------



## EightN9ne (Sep 5, 2004)

Here ya go


----------



## EightN9ne (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## WerkIt217 (Jan 30, 2005)

aight thanks again bro for postin em up for me


----------



## EightN9ne (Sep 5, 2004)

np just let me know where you got that tweed I need the same colors for my gatormobile


----------



## WerkIt217 (Jan 30, 2005)

well i got tha orange tweed and tha blue velvet from this one fabric store/warehouse in chicago. it called Textile Discount Outlet the address is 2121 W 21st Street, Chicago, IL 60608
give em a call at (773)847-0572

it a big ass warehouse type store wit lotta different fabric, lotta velvets n some nice tweeds


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

this is from NOTHING BUT TROUBLE, I think its tweed. Im not to familiar wit interiors but it looks nice. 
TTT


----------

